# wow!!



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Was at buckeye last nite fishing for wipper and some cats the fishing had been slow two small cat and one wipper by 9pm so jest getting to the point of going home. And then slam my drag started krazy so i'm thinking come on lets play!! and then it snapped my ugly stik in two which cut my line. I did not see it, boy did it feel big. so im calling it Nessy of buckeye...


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Did a boat drive by and catch your hook?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

No not a boat but my be a kayak!! it was big


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I was out in my kayak the other night.lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

never heard of a fish snapping an ugly stick of all rods. musta been moby D


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It never happen to me before ! it was 5yr old all can think is maybe i damage it going to and form the lake all the time?and that fish was the last straw. ps If it was you yak give me back my hook!!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol....if I did I would . I have hooked into something in buckeye once that took me from the bridge at north shore and pulled me all the way to the marsh .

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

There are a few flatheads left in there I'm sure. Haven't seen one in a while but people probably don't target them either.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

What bait were you using? Carp eventually suck in everything at one time or another, and you know how big and feisty they get. I've caught some monsters on crawlers and artificial.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was using cut shad at the time it hit, and yes i do know how big they can get. In the summer i fish for them till nite time then i go for cats. but i do use my cat poles in the summer time, all i can say is wish i had them with me!!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dang it broke a ugly stick?? man id be writing them an email letting them know there rods aren't as tough as they say.. They should be able to bring in ol nessy!! demand a replacement! lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i snapped a new ugly stik on a 15" bass....just sayin


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

keep after catfish hunter though!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going for round two this saturday! look out nessy. I'm coming for you!!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

You should bring your surf rod. or a quarter inch cable.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

IF that what i have to do i wll, but nessy is going down.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

jiggerman said:


> You should bring your surf rod. or a quarter inch cable.


Id also fashion one of those.swamp people style treble hooks, if they can hold a gator in a death roll then they might be a match for the power of nessy!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Probably a big flathead (there's still a number of them in there) or a 15lb wiper.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

If you think it will help i'm game


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> If you think it will help i'm game


If she snaps your pole again we can just make some fake killer fish stories and leak them to animal planet and let Jeremy wade give her a try i mean come on massive tarpon on a fly from a float tube that man has skills!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeremy wade is on river monsters and buckeye is a lake and Nessy os me a 40 dollar fight!!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> Jeremy wade is on river monsters and buckeye is a lake and Nessy os me a 40 dollar fight!!


He's fished lakes before ...and im sure they need new ideas for the one US based episodes a season... Hey its worth a try lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder if Jeremy wade would let me fish the back of the boat if I ask real nice? 

Mr. A


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

i'm on the phone with him now!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> i'm on the phone with him now!!


Oh oh oh, call me on 3 way, I wanna go too!

Mr. A


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Oh oh oh, call me on 3 way, I wanna go too!
> 
> Mr. A


Heck conference call it! he's practically my idol when it comes to fishing! lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Probably a flattie or a GIANT white snapping turtle!  Good Luck!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Man that sucks - I would have loved to have seen how big Buckeye Jaws was.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was at buckeye last nite and got some dinks eyes one nice lmb 14.5 to 15in range and a 21in wipper some man and his son help me net it,as we talk about the fish his son said that mom broke her new cat pole fishing for cats.At mud using cut shad, im thinking nessy?? would have posted last nite on this but had a beer buzz on and the dog will not type for me!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Think I ran into your monster at buckeye other evening. I was out bass fishing found school oh hybrids I caught a few hybrids then a largemouth . Few cast later I got another slam. Felt just like the other hybrids until spun my kayak in a circle then ran under me and snapped my line. Was running 20 lb mono . 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Yak-on Jeremy wade wimp out, so Trev gowdy's and his monstor fish team is on the way to get Nessy for us!!!!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha..weds I'll be out. If I hook the beast its coming in! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Ill be out Friday till late in the am looking for a 40 dollar fight, at north shore. ps Yak ill be geting my coosa in two weeks then lets hook up and do the licking at BHG!?!!


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

I could imagine being a kayak while fighting a strong fish may be tough, but if you are getting broken off with 20lb mono, something is wrong. Loosen the drag a bit and actually play the fish?


----------

